# landover, md state championship



## Captain Morgan (May 11, 2007)

it would be cool to say you were an official state champion.




Even if it is Maryland.


----------



## wittdog (May 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> it would be cool to say you were an official state champion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Cappy Cappy Cappy....must be 5 oclock somewhere....


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 11, 2007)

On Fridays it's always 5 o clock.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 11, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> the governor's proclamation has been received and if we can get 2 more teams the contest will be a qualifier for the jack.  with only 15 teams this is YOUR chance to get to the jack.  who's in?
> 
> larry???
> unity???
> others???



Sorry Brian we talked about this before and I wasn't sure.  Now I am, I definitely can't make it to compete.  But Landover is close enough I could come to maybe lend a hand or help drink your beer.  Sorr, I really planned on more events this year, but things haven't worked out the way I thought they would.  Hopefully next year.


----------



## chris1237 (May 11, 2007)

What's the date?

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Unity (May 11, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> the governor's proclamation has been received and if we can get 2 more teams the contest will be a qualifier for the jack.  with only 15 teams this is YOUR chance to get to the jack.  who's in?
> 
> larry???
> unity???
> others???


It's a good day full of lucky breaks when I can cook _*one*_ thing successfully.   

--John  8)


----------



## chris1237 (May 12, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Brian I would love to be there but I think Ill be jugdeing at yardly that weekend.

Chris


----------



## Bobberqer (May 14, 2007)

make sure you talk to the pormoter about getting together with the other 2 comp going on within a couple of hours drive of each that are happening the same w/e.. good luck to ya


----------

